# Dark Eldar for sale



## Bombz (Apr 26, 2012)

Dark Eldar stuff. Everythings in Shrink wrap still except for one ravager (which is opened but unassembled except for two small nodes on the deck) and a jetfighter which I just opened to look at. Left everything on the rack though.

Wyches x1 
Raiders x2 
Venoms x2
Ravager x1
Jetfighter x1

There's also an open near completely assembled wyche set, I'm not really throwing that into my value of the set.

Nothing's been painted.

$200 for the set + shipping. I'm open minded though so let's talk. I am also willing to sell individual sets. Also includes high quality modeling glue and exactly knofe


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

hmmm two hundred bucks eh? I wish I could drop that in one chunk... I could buy piece meal, or work out a trade.. you looking for anything? I really need two raiders and a venom... what would you want for them?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

HorusReborn has dibs but im interested in the wyches  if HR doesnt want em


----------

